# 100 ways to crack an egg...



## Constance (Apr 27, 2009)

This website has some wonderful egg recipes!

100 Ways to Crack an Egg


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG! Thank you for sharing. I printed out several to try.


----------



## lifesaver (May 23, 2009)

that's cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## justplainbill (May 24, 2009)

As a supplement to the above cited recipes, some may find the following egg fact sheets of interest-
http://www.ucop.edu/riskmgt/bsas/bsas_op/documents/shelleggs_farmtable.pdf


----------

